# Will irrigation keep New grass alive thru Summer



## sachmo (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here and hoping to get some good advice from your experience.

I'm in Western NC. Hard red clay soil. I'm in the transition zone. Most folks here grow tall fescue.
My lawn has been abused for a decade due to my health. My health has improved and I started a renovation this fall.

I'm thinking about installing an in ground sprinkler system.

Question: If I install a good designed irrigation system and plant more new grass in the spring, will the irrigation system enable me to keep the grass alive thru the summer?

Summers here can be hot 85 - 95 degrees and sporadic rain from June until late mid October.

Over 20 years ago I quit planting grass in the spring because it was a waste of time and money. The grass would come up great but by the end of September it was dead.

I've never owned or had experience with a sprinkler system.

Do you think it would allow me to plant grass in the spring and enable it to survive the summer?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

sachmo said:


> Hi, I'm new here and hoping to get some good advice from your experience.
> 
> I'm in Western NC. Hard red clay soil. I'm in the transition zone. Most folks here grow tall fescue.
> My lawn has been abused for a decade due to my health. My health has improved and I started a renovation this fall.
> ...


IMO, wait until fall to plant your new grass. That is safest.

On the other hand: If the repair areas are really small, you could try early spring, but chances of making it until fall aren't great. That would be a waste of time, money, and energy, but your desire for full coverage may outweigh those losses. So, you can decide as you see fit.

Water is for indeed important for healthy fescue during the summer. However, disease is arguably as important, as it can really damage your turf. Young grass is most susceptible to damage from disease, which is why young fescue going into summer is a risky plan.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

And welcome to TLF!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Technically yes, you could seed in the spring. But it's still a harder battle than if you seed in the fall. That being said, it's winter (at least here =P) so if you have the choice over a dead lawn all season or giving it a go, I'd give it a go!

Personally I found the seed I planted in the spring did way better than the seed I planted in the fall. But I'm in RI so generally speaking its cooler than down south.

You'll just have to really watch the new grass for signs of drought stress that's all. You could also look into sod if you don't want a struggle.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Spring seeding in NC. I'd bet a lot on "no." First heat wave of Summer and it's done. If you feel like spreading the seed and giving it a go, not a whole lot to lose but your 20 years of experience are right on the money and even the irrigation won't change that. Enough water to try to keep it alive and it will rot. Not enough water and, well you know what happens . . . .

If it were me and I had the seed on hand, I'd do it. It will look nice until some time in late June or so


----------

